# ma che d'annunzio  ....dante..conoscono?



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

vado di fretta ma volevo porvi una questione che mi era sorta  ieri sera ,di fronte a saviano e i due scrittori stranieri a che tempo fa.
c'entra niente;
ma nella traduzione si perde spesso l'intento e il fascino che danno le parole messe lì ad arte...soprattutto per quegli autori per la quale l'estetica linguistica è alla base del loro lavoro.
ma come leggerà un cinese la pioggia nel pineto?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

a me già mi rode che un cinese lo legga nella sua lingua...
mi irrita
mi da fastidio

lo squarta

lo fa diventare una cosa diversa.
imparasse l'italiano.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vado di fretta ma volevo porvi una questione che mi era sorta ieri sera ,di fronte a saviano e i due scrittori stranieri a che tempo fa.
> c'entra niente;
> ma nella traduzione si perde spesso l'intento e il fascino che danno le parole messe lì ad arte...soprattutto per quegli autori per la quale l'estetica linguistica è alla base del loro lavoro.
> ma come leggerà un cinese la pioggia nel pineto?


L'opera del traduttore è sempre un'impresa senza speranza.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

oltretutto l'italiano è una lingua molto poetica, ricca (come le neolatine), nn è 'asciutta' come l'inglese.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'opera del traduttore è sempre un'impresa senza speranza.


quante volte mi chiedo se sia anche piu' bravo dello scrittore per l'impresa che deve compiere.

comunque è una ssurdità tradurre in cinese.

è come se unopera di Mozart venisse cantata in cinese....ma fatemi sto cazzo di piacere..

mi spiace per gli altri...ma la lingua italiana va studiata se la sia ama.me la sono ciucciata io, se la ciucciano coloro che sono italiani, e se la cuccheranno anche coloro che amano la nostra cultura.

Del resto 

non è un caso se i cantanti di ogni paese non possono prescindere da questo studio.e qui mi fermo senno' divento pesante.come mi fu fatto notare.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quante volte mi chiedo se sia anche piu' bravo dello scrittore per l'impresa che deve compiere.
> 
> comunque è una ssurdità tradurre in cinese.
> 
> ...


 Ma tu non fermarti, e fregatene di quello che ti fanno notare. Il discorso è interessante...


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

vai avanti, micia.
intanto leggevo che sia d'annunzio che oscar wilde  scrissero in francese nel periodo in cui vissero in quella città.
immagino proprio per essere i padroni assoluti della loro opera.


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a me già mi rode che un cinese lo legga nella sua lingua...
> mi irrita
> mi da fastidio
> 
> ...


 non so. forse shakespeare in inglese è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

*chicken*



Chicken ha detto:


> non so. forse shakespeare in inglese è un'altra cosa.


beh si..credo proprio di si...ma la nostra fortuna è di possedere una lingua cosi importante e ricca..che un buon traduttore puo' avvicinarsi all'originale.


----------



## Nobody (26 Marzo 2009)

*ricchezza di lingua...*

(Alberto Sordi):
_"Una little precisation American. Voi americani dite sempre la parola bastardo o fuck, lo sai perché? V'o dico io. Perché c'avete una lingua molto, ma molto povera. Perché se io mi volessi abbassare a rispondere al tuo bastard, che a noi ce fa proprio ride, io ti potrei dare: del figlio di madre ignota, del rotto nel posteriore, ti potrei mandare a fare nel medesimo, potrei fare appello anche ai tuoi morti, con eventuale partecipazione de tu' nonno in carriola, opzionale, e coinvolgere tua sorella, notoriamente incline allo smandrappo e all'uso improprio della bocca, e allargà il discorso a quel grandissimo Toro Seduto de tu' padre, a sua volta figlio di una città di cinque lettere cantata da Omero, che tu 'n sai manco chi era perché sei ignorante. Are you ignorant! "_


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> (Alberto Sordi):
> _"Una little precisation American. Voi americani dite sempre la parola bastardo o fuck, lo sai perché? V'o dico io. Perché c'avete una lingua molto, ma molto povera. Perché se io mi volessi abbassare a rispondere al tuo bastard, che a noi ce fa proprio ride, io ti potrei dare: del figlio di madre ignota, del rotto nel posteriore, ti potrei mandare a fare nel medesimo, potrei fare appello anche ai tuoi morti, con eventuale partecipazione de tu' nonno in carriola, opzionale, e coinvolgere tua sorella, notoriamente incline allo smandrappo e all'uso improprio della bocca, e allargà il discorso a quel grandissimo Toro Seduto de tu' padre, a sua volta figlio di una città di cinque lettere cantata da Omero, che tu 'n sai manco chi era perché sei ignorante. Are you ignorant! "_


 efficace


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2009)

Trovo molto campanilistico sbrodolarsi per la propria lingua ritenendo le altre meno espressive.

Penso ad esempio al greco antico...chi l'ha mai letto con le giuste cadenze? Ha una musicalità che lo stesso latino si sogna...

Giustamente è stato fatto l'esempio di shakespeare...o potrebbe esser fatto quello degli autori francesi o russi o arabi...

O, ad esempio, chi ci dice che la nostra traduzione del TAO renda altrettanto rispetto alla lingua in cui fu scritto...magari per loro fa cagare...

Riguardo alla musica, se parliamo di lirica, non è tanto un omaggio alla nostra lingua che gli stranieri cantino in italiano, quanto un rispetto della musica e della melodia che accompagna quelle parole, dove cambiando le une  o l'altra il risultato sarebbe...un'altra cosa, sicuramente inferiore.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Trovo molto campanilistico sbrodolarsi per la propria lingua ritenendo le altre meno espressive.
> 
> Penso ad esempio al greco antico...chi l'ha mai letto con le giuste cadenze? Ha una musicalità che lo stesso latino si sogna...
> 
> ...


capisco che non fosse così scontato,m a chiedermi comesi potesse leggere dante o d'annunzio equivaleva a wilde e shakeaspeare.
personalmente non mi sbrodolavo


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che non fosse così scontato,m a chiedermi comesi potesse leggere dante o d'annunzio equivaleva a wilde e shakeaspeare.
> personalmente non mi sbrodolavo


Non mi riferivo a te...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Trovo molto campanilistico sbrodolarsi per la propria lingua ritenendo le altre meno espressive.
> 
> Penso ad esempio al greco antico...chi l'ha mai letto con le giuste cadenze? Ha una musicalità che lo stesso latino si sogna...
> 
> ...


mi tocca quotarti


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te...


e  cmq un pò si sbrodolava..


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi tocca quotarti


E facciamolo 'sto sforzo và!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E facciamolo 'sto sforzo và!


ho bisogno di un quarto d'ora di riposo per riprendermi. vado a sdraiarmi un po'.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e cmq un pò si sbrodolava..


l'ho notato anche io.
non per nulla c'è una chiazza dov'era lei.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'ho notato anche io.
> non per nulla c'è una chiazza dov'era lei.


 è il fascio di luce che mi circonda , sciocchina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il fascio di luce che mi circonda , sciocchina


 
e perché non ti ha seguito dopo che ti sei spostata?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e perché non ti ha seguito dopo che ti sei spostata?


 è la sua ora di pausa


----------



## Old Chicken (26 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> (Alberto Sordi):
> _"Una little precisation American. Voi americani dite sempre la parola bastardo o fuck, lo sai perché? V'o dico io. Perché c'avete una lingua molto, ma molto povera. Perché se io mi volessi abbassare a rispondere al tuo bastard, che a noi ce fa proprio ride, io ti potrei dare: del figlio di madre ignota, del rotto nel posteriore, ti potrei mandare a fare nel medesimo, potrei fare appello anche ai tuoi morti, con eventuale partecipazione de tu' nonno in carriola, opzionale, e coinvolgere tua sorella, notoriamente incline allo smandrappo e all'uso improprio della bocca, e allargà il discorso a quel grandissimo Toro Seduto de tu' padre, a sua volta figlio di una città di cinque lettere cantata da Omero, che tu 'n sai manco chi era perché sei ignorante. Are you ignorant! "_


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Marzo 2009)

Oltre all'impossibilità di riprodurre in lingue diverse la stessa metrica di una Divina Commedia senza stravolgerne competamente le parole e relative immagini emotive che queste, attentamente scelte dal Poeta, sanno trasmettere a chi legge la versione originale, nel caso di lingue come il cinese c'è anche la netta differenza nel senso stesso con cui avviene la comunicazione dei concetti. La sequenza di parole, con la loro sintassi, per certi versi paragonabile tra le diverse lingue occidentali, nel cinese non avrebbe alcun senso, quindi penso che, pure tra coloro che hanno imparato la nostra lingua, ben pochi siano i cinesi in grado di apprezzare le opere poetiche tanto italiane quanto inglesi o francesi.
Riguardo a Shakespeare, mio fratello aveva una serie di sue opere in bilingue (pag. destra originale, sinistra in italiano) e devo dire che il traduttore a me pare abbia fatto un notevole sforzo, non del tutto riuscito, di trattenersi dal dare troppo colore con la varietà del linguaggio italiano ad un testo che se tradotto letteralmente non mi pareva poi così eccezionale.


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vado di fretta ma volevo porvi una questione che mi era sorta ieri sera ,di fronte a saviano e i due scrittori stranieri a che tempo fa.
> c'entra niente;
> ma nella traduzione si perde spesso l'intento e il fascino che danno le parole messe lì ad arte...soprattutto per quegli autori per la quale l'estetica linguistica è alla base del loro lavoro.
> ma come leggerà un cinese la pioggia nel pineto?


Se non esistessero i traduttori (alcuni sono straordinari, ottimi poeti o scrittori) noi ci saremmo persi molto.
Trovo invece che la traduzione sia un'arte (antichissima) che va  coltivata.
Catullo traduceva Saffo (ed altri lirici greci); Foscolo traduceva Catullo...L'importante è che il traduttore faccia bene il suo mestiere, e chi legge un'opera tradotta, sappia appunto che è una traduzione e non l'originale.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oltre all'impossibilità di riprodurre in lingue diverse la stessa metrica di una Divina Commedia senza stravolgerne competamente le parole e relative immagini emotive che queste, attentamente scelte dal Poeta, sanno trasmettere a chi legge la versione originale, nel caso di lingue come il cinese c'è anche la netta differenza nel senso stesso con cui avviene la comunicazione dei concetti. La sequenza di parole, con la loro sintassi, per certi versi paragonabile tra le diverse lingue occidentali, nel cinese non avrebbe alcun senso, quindi penso che, pure tra coloro che hanno imparato la nostra lingua, ben pochi siano i cinesi in grado di apprezzare le opere poetiche tanto italiane quanto inglesi o francesi.
> Riguardo a Shakespeare, mio fratello aveva una serie di sue opere in bilingue (pag. destra originale, sinistra in italiano) e devo dire che il traduttore a me pare abbia fatto un notevole sforzo, non del tutto riuscito, di trattenersi dal dare troppo colore con la varietà del linguaggio italiano ad un testo che se tradotto letteralmente non mi pareva poi così eccezionale.


 sono dell'idea che si perda quasi sempre la vera anima del libro .la responsabilità di un traduttore è davvero troppo grande nella maggior parte dei casi


----------



## Old Confù (26 Marzo 2009)

La linguistica già inseganva, del resto, che tradurre e tradire avevano la stessa radice....


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oltre all'impossibilità di riprodurre in lingue diverse la stessa metrica di una Divina Commedia senza stravolgerne competamente le parole e relative immagini emotive che queste, attentamente scelte dal Poeta, sanno trasmettere a chi legge la versione originale, nel caso di lingue come il cinese c'è anche la netta differenza nel senso stesso con cui avviene la comunicazione dei concetti. La sequenza di parole, con la loro sintassi, per certi versi paragonabile tra le diverse lingue occidentali, nel cinese non avrebbe alcun senso, quindi penso che, pure tra coloro che hanno imparato la nostra lingua, ben pochi siano i cinesi in grado di apprezzare le opere poetiche tanto italiane quanto inglesi o francesi.
> Riguardo a Shakespeare, mio fratello aveva una serie di sue opere in bilingue (pag. destra originale, sinistra in italiano) e devo dire che il traduttore a me pare abbia fatto un notevole sforzo, non del tutto riuscito, di trattenersi dal dare troppo colore con la varietà del linguaggio italiano ad un testo che se tradotto letteralmente non mi pareva poi così eccezionale.


 
Ma questo vale pure per l'Odissea. Scusate, ma mi sembrano considerazioni assurde...I cinesi poi non apprezzeranno appieno la nostra poesia..ma no è che siamo l'ombellico del mondo: esiste una letteratura cinese raffinatissima, della quale noi cogliamo solo poche sfumature...meglio poco che niente, penso io.


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> La linguistica già inseganva, del resto, che tradurre e tradire avevano la stessa radice....


Ma non lo stesso significato.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

meglio che niente , sicuro. certo è un peccato non potere godere di un'opera nella sua integralità. tutto qui


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

Beh, pensate se nessuno avesse tradotto Moliere, o Tolstoy...quanto meno sapremmo.
Averroè tradusse Aristotele.


----------



## Old Confù (26 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma non lo stesso significato.


Ovviamente!!
Però il concetto alla base era quello, che un minimo la traduzione snaturasse l'originale...

Per quanto mi riguarda, cerco di stare attenta a chi cura le traduzioni e se compro libri di poesia preferisco quelli con il testo in lingua madre a fronte, in modo tale(sempre che si parli di una lingua che mastico), da poter fare un confronto!!!


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh, pensate se nessuno avesse tradotto Moliere, o Tolstoy...quanto meno sapremmo.
> Averroè tradusse Aristotele.


 hai ragione ,ma pensa la meraviglia di leggerli con la consapevolezza che siano quelle esatte parole che sono uscite dalle loro penne.
poi, ci sono generi più facilmente traducibili...altri imprese improbe


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione ,ma pensa la meraviglia di leggerli con la consapevolezza che siano quelle esatte parole che sono uscite dalle loro penne.
> poi, ci sono generi più facilmente traducibili...altri imprese improbe


Certo. purtroppo non si conoscono tutti gli idiomi, e non così bene da renderli.
Considera poi che molte lingue non hanno neanche il nostro alfabeto.
Molto dipende dal traduttore...tanto è vero che uno non vale l'altro.
Si dice ....nella traduzione di Ungaretti, per alcuni graci; nella traduzione di Pavese, per alcuni americani.
La mia insegnante di italiano diceva sempre che per tradurre un poeta ce ne vuole un altro.
poi, ci sono generi più facilmente traducibili...altri imprese improbe[/quote]


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Marzo 2009)

Io ho tradotto un libro dall'inglese, il quale era stato tradotto dal tedesco a sua vota tradotto dal cinese. 
In esso si parla quasi esclusivamente di posizioni del corpo e movimenti, quindi è davvero essenziale, ma poi, parlando direttamente con l'autore cinese, il  nostro Maestro caposcuola di TaiChi, mi sono reso conto di quanto si è perso nei vari passaggi. Quando mi sono messo a tentare di tradurre un altro libro che parla della teoria e della filosofia all'origine di quest'arte marziale, pur essendo stato tradotto direttamente dal cinese all'inglese, ho trovato una montagna di probemi nel comunicare alcuni concetti a me già noti avendone parlato direttamente con il Maestro, ma che il traduttore inglese pareva non aver preso in giusta considerazione.
Da notare che il Maestro parla solo cinese e tedesco (che io non parlo) ed ho trovato meno problemi a capire lui a gesti che l'interprete a parole.
Tradurre, quindi, in definitiva è riscrivere, pertanto estremamente impegnativo.
Lo Shakespeare che a me sia tradotto che in lingua originale imparata a scuola non dice poi così tanto, cosa trasmette ad un madrelingua inglese.........?


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

*Il problema della traduzione, che ha una storia complessa e solo in parte analiticamente indagata, ha prodotto negli ultimi decenni un’intensa riflessione teorica che si è intrecciata con le indagini e le considerazioni di altre scienze e discipline. Le ragioni di questa accelerazione degli studi sulla traduzione, sul suo significato e sulle sue condizioni di possibilità sono molte.*


Da un punto di vista teorico, l’interesse per la traduzione è strettamente legato, da un canto, alla centralità che il linguaggio ha assunto nella filosofia novecentesca (si è parlato al riguardo di “svolta linguistica”) e nelle scienze umane e non; da un altro, al rilievo che, nel versante ermeneutico (ma non solo) della filosofia contemporanea, hanno assunto i temi della formazione e trasmissione del senso, del rapporto tra familiare ed estraneo, della relazione tra precomprensione e interpretazione, della essenziale dialogicità del linguaggio. 

In questo orizzonte, trasversale rispetto alla distinzione tra filosofia analitica e filosofia continentale, la traduzione è apparsa non soltanto un tema di grande rilevanza, avendo essa a che fare con le questioni della diversità delle lingue, della relazione tra lingua e pensiero, della trasposizione dei significati in mondi linguistici diversi, ma addirittura come una via d’accesso privilegiata al fenomeno della comprensione linguistica. “[L]a struttura dell’atto linguistico - ha scritto Hans-Georg Gadamer - viene in luce in modo particolarmente istruttivo là dove il dialogo, svolgendosi in due lingue diverse, è reso possibile solo dalla traduzione. […] Ogni traduzione è […] sempre una interpretazione, anzi si può dire che essa è il compimento dell’interpretazione che il traduttore ha dato alla parola che si è trovato di fronte”. 

Seguendo Paul Ricoeur, potremmo dire che nella riflessione sulla traduzione e sulle sue condizioni di possibilità sono state di volta in volta assunte posizioni teoriche differenti ai cui estremi stanno, da un lato, l’insistenza, più o meno enfatica, sull’impossibilità della traduzione (i sostenitori più noti di questa tesi sono stati, com’è noto, Edward Sapir e Benjamin L. Whorf), dall’altro, l’affermazione che la traduzione è possibile o perché tutte le lingue sono originariamente o nel fondo la stessa lingua (nel Novecento, Walter Benjamin o Franz Rosenzweig) o perché nel profondo convergono nelle stesse forme o strutture. Nel primo caso la diversità delle lingue è considerata strutturale e insormontabile, o sormontabile solo illusoriamente. 

Il fatto che da sempre si traduca non sarebbe propriamente un fatto; il fatto è piuttosto che da sempre ci si illude di tradurre. Ciò che tutt’al più accade è che imponiamo la nostra lingua – le sue categorie e articolazioni ontologiche – alla lingua estranea. Nell’altro caso, la diversità è considerata, secondo la tradizionale lettura del mito di Babele, come una deficienza e una condanna che va riscattata o riscoprendo la lingua originaria perduta o costruendo una lingua logicamente perfetta, secondo quell’ideale che unisce la caratteristica universale di Leibniz alla ideografia di Gottlob Frege e ai linguaggi formalizzati di Rudolf Carnap, non a caso grande estimatore dell’esperanto. 

È evidente che in questa opposizione, così come nelle opzioni teoriche che cercano di sfuggirvi, si riflettono differenti concezioni del linguaggio e del significato. È anche per questo che il problema della traduzione non ha un significato puramente tecnico, di messa a punto di strumenti e di metodi idonei a tradurre da una lingua all’altra, ma assume una rilevanza teorica generale. Come ha efficacemente osservato Tullio De Mauro, per affrontare il problema della traduzione “occorre mettere le carte in tavola e dichiarare almeno alcuni più generali presupposti relativi a linguaggi e lingue. […] l’attività traduttiva è coestensiva al linguaggio”.

Vorrei qui proporre un solo esempio di questo intreccio, tratto dalla tradizione analitica. Si è detto che chi considera la diversità delle lingue un effetto di superficie, ossia chi ritiene, per usare un’immagine resa famosa da Ludwig Wittgenstein, che le diverse lingue siano “abiti” differenti che rivestono lo stesso “corpo”, la traduzione può essere più o meno tecnicamente impervia, ma non ha nulla di filosoficamente problematico. Così pensava Frege. Il pensiero, ossia il senso o contenuto di un enunciato, è qualcosa di oggettivo, non contaminato dalle contingenze individuali, antropologiche o storico-culturali. “Es regnet” esprime lo stesso pensiero di “Piove”; tutto ciò che possiamo inferire dall’uno possiamo inferirlo anche dall’altro. In questo senso l’uno è la perfetta traduzione dell’altro. La traduzione è garantita insomma dall’oggettività del senso. Tuttavia, Frege riconosce che vi può essere, almeno a un primo livello, una differenza tra la traduzione e il testo originale. 

Si consideri, per esempio, il primo verso della poesia di Gabriele D’Annunzio La pioggia nel pineto: “Piove”. “Es regnet” ne è la traduzione in tedesco, ma in questa traduzione si smarriscono le coloriture e le sfumature del verso originale. Esse, infatti, “non sono oggettive [come il senso], ma l’ascoltatore o il lettore deve procurarsele da sé, secondo le indicazioni del poeta” (Frege). Ma come dà il poeta le sue indicazioni? Mediante la sonorità, per esempio, e “Piove” di certo suona diversamente da “Es regnet”. Riesce forse “Es regnet” a restituire al lettore tedesco quell’impressione di un acquazzone improvviso che io, di madre lingua italiana, sento (senza peraltro, aggiungerebbe Frege, avere la sicurezza di aver inteso le indicazioni del poeta) nel “Piove” dannunziano? In questa sottolineatura della difficoltà di tradurre la poesia, Frege è in buona compagnia, una compagnia che comprende, tra gli altri, Dante e Roman Jakobson. Va anche osservato che egli non intendeva per nulla denigrare la poesia quanto piuttosto marcare la differenza tra due diversi interessi: “Allo spirito orientato alla bellezza della lingua può apparire importante proprio ciò che per il logico è indifferente” (Frege). 

Concesso tutto questo, occorre tuttavia riconoscere la difficoltà della nozione fregeana di soggettivo. Secondo Frege, per esempio, le coloriture e le sfumature sono, a differenza dei sensi, soggettive innanzitutto perché la corrispondenza tra le indicazioni del poeta e le nostre rappresentazioni non può mai essere verificata “con esattezza”. Ma perché mai questo dovrebbe renderle soggettive? Del resto, non capita sovente che riconosciamo “con esattezza” il tono di disprezzo o di irrisione o di condiscendenza con cui qualcosa viene detto? Non vi è forse nell’oggettivo più “poesia” di quanto Frege pensava? E non è la “poesia” meno soggettiva di quanto egli riteneva? Non è dunque l’idea fregeana secondo cui “la differenza tra la traduzione e il testo originale non dovrebbe andar oltre questo primo livello [quello che comprende le coloriture e le sfumature]” doppiamente problematica? 

Finora abbiamo parlato di quella che viene chiamata traduzione esolinguistica, ossia la traduzione tra lingue diverse. Ma una novità degli studi contemporanei sulla traduzione è la rilevanza attribuita alla cosiddetta traduzione endolinguistica, ossia entro la medesima lingua. Si deve a Willard V.O. Quine lo slogan “La traduzione radicale incomincia a casa (at home)”. Ciò significa che possiamo legittimamente parlare di traduzione anche nei casi di comunanza linguistica. Quali sono in generale i motivi di questo orientamento? Qui ne indico due. Il primo è che la nozione di comunanza linguistica appare a molti problematica. Secondo Quine essa presuppone che ci atteniamo sempre alla cosiddetta regola omofonica, che consiste nell’ “eguagliare le parole italiane del nostro vicino alle medesime stringhe di fonemi che escono dalla nostra bocca”. Siamo sempre costretti a fare così? La risposta di Quine è negativa: “Certamente no; perché talvolta non le eguagliamo in questo modo. 

Talvolta troviamo che è nell’interesse della comunicazione riconoscere che l’uso da parte del nostro vicino di qualche parola come ‘fresco’ o ‘quadrato’ o ‘fiduciosamente’ è differente dal nostro, e così traduciamo quella sua parola in una diversa stringa di fenomeni del nostro idioletto”. Talvolta, insomma, sospendiamo la regola omofonica onde evitare, per esempio, di attribuire al nostro interlocutore delle palesi contraddizioni o delle credenze palesemente false, ossia per continuare a comunicare: “Sembra avere una credenza assurda; in realtà non usa quella parola con lo stesso mio significato”. Il secondo motivo nasce dall’enfasi sulla funzione metalinguistica.

Per esempio, quando ci sentiamo fraintesi cerchiamo di dire la stessa cosa diversamente oppure, quando non capiamo ciò che l’altro dice, gli domandiamo spiegazioni e illustrazioni del significato delle sue parole. Come ha sottolineato Ricoeur, “dire la stessa cosa in altro modo, in altri termini, è ciò che appunto fa il traduttore di lingua straniera”. Ma quest’altro modo di dire dice davvero la stessa cosa? È questo un interrogativo che accomuna il traduttore di lingua straniera e colui che comunica nella stessa lingua. La risposta richiede ancora una volta che si mettano le carte in tavola.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *Il problema della traduzione, che ha una storia complessa e solo in parte analiticamente indagata, ha prodotto negli ultimi decenni un’intensa riflessione teorica che si è intrecciata con le indagini e le considerazioni di altre scienze e discipline. Le ragioni di questa accelerazione degli studi sulla traduzione, sul suo significato e sulle sue condizioni di possibilità sono molte.*
> 
> 
> Da un punto di vista teorico, l’interesse per la traduzione è strettamente legato, da un canto, alla centralità che il linguaggio ha assunto nella filosofia novecentesca (si è parlato al riguardo di “svolta linguistica”) e nelle scienze umane e non; da un altro, al rilievo che, nel versante ermeneutico (ma non solo) della filosofia contemporanea, hanno assunto i temi della formazione e trasmissione del senso, del rapporto tra familiare ed estraneo, della relazione tra precomprensione e interpretazione, della essenziale dialogicità del linguaggio.
> ...


Minnie,di chi è questo articolo?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho tradotto un libro dall'inglese, il quale era stato tradotto dal tedesco a sua vota tradotto dal cinese.
> In esso si parla quasi esclusivamente di posizioni del corpo e movimenti, quindi è davvero essenziale, ma poi, parlando direttamente con l'autore cinese, il nostro Maestro caposcuola di TaiChi, mi sono reso conto di quanto si è perso nei vari passaggi. Quando mi sono messo a tentare di tradurre un altro libro che parla della teoria e della filosofia all'origine di quest'arte marziale, pur essendo stato tradotto direttamente dal cinese all'inglese, ho trovato una montagna di probemi nel comunicare alcuni concetti a me già noti avendone parlato direttamente con il Maestro, ma che il traduttore inglese pareva non aver preso in giusta considerazione.
> Da notare che il Maestro parla solo cinese e tedesco (che io non parlo) ed ho trovato meno problemi a capire lui a gesti che l'interprete a parole.
> Tradurre, quindi, in definitiva è riscrivere, pertanto estremamente impegnativo.
> Lo Shakespeare che a me sia tradotto che in lingua originale imparata a scuola non dice poi così tanto, cosa trasmette ad un madrelingua inglese.........?


 Mi rendo conto che risulterò antipatica, ma prendi quel che segue con simpatia, alce! 













































(se non fosse tutto troppo assurdo per essere non vero, penserei che sei un falso!)


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che risulterò antipatica, ma prendi quel che segue con simpatia, alce!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho capito un tubo, prova a riscriverlo in cuneiforme sumero, grazie.

Il libro già tradotto non è ancora stato pubblicato perchè il nostro maestro sta studiando delle correzioni alla Forma, rifacendo le centinaia di foto necessarie (il testo è in gran parte didascalico alle foto) e nel frattempo ha avuto problemi di salute.
L'altro, scritto a quattro mani dalla madre e dal padre del Maestro, l'ho cominciato prima della crisi cornifera e poi ho abbandonato, ma riprenderò appena posso. Nel frattempo una nostra allieva ha tradotto un'altro testo dal tedesco, ed ora io ne devo fare una rilettura per verificare che non vi siano errori fondamentali di concetto.
Non ne verranno fuori dei capolavori, né tantomeno dei best sellers, ma ci proviamo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Minnie,di chi è questo articolo?


 Luigi Perissinotto


----------



## Grande82 (26 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ho capito un tubo,* prova a riscriverlo in cuneiforme sumero*, grazie.
> 
> Il libro già tradotto non è ancora stato pubblicato perchè il nostro maestro sta studiando delle correzioni alla Forma, rifacendo le centinaia di foto necessarie (il testo è in gran parte didascalico alle foto) e nel frattempo ha avuto problemi di salute.
> L'altro, scritto a quattro mani dalla madre e dal padre del Maestro, l'ho cominciato prima della crisi cornifera e poi ho abbandonato, ma riprenderò appena posso. Nel frattempo una nostra allieva ha tradotto un'altro testo dal tedesco, ed ora io ne devo fare una rilettura per verificare che non vi siano errori fondamentali di concetto.
> Non ne verranno fuori dei capolavori, né tantomeno dei best sellers, ma ci proviamo.


 non ho il dono delle lingue...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non ho il dono delle lingue...


Neanch'io, ma fingo decentemente (almeno nella lettura dell'Inglese, non tocchiamo scritto e parlato, per carità:balloon


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. purtroppo non si conoscono tutti gli idiomi, e non così bene da renderli.
> Considera poi che molte lingue non hanno neanche il nostro alfabeto.
> Molto dipende dal traduttore...tanto è vero che uno non vale l'altro.
> Si dice ....nella traduzione di Ungaretti, per alcuni graci; nella traduzione di Pavese, per alcuni americani.
> ...


[/quote]
 lo credo anch'io


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Trovo molto campanilistico sbrodolarsi per la propria lingua ritenendo le altre meno espressive.
> 
> Penso ad esempio al greco antico...chi l'ha mai letto con le giuste cadenze? Ha una musicalità che lo stesso latino si sogna...
> 
> ...


nonè una questione di campanilismo fedifrago nè tantomeno di sbrodolatura.

lo s tudio della lingua italiana per un cantante e della sua *dizione* è elemento imprescindibile.Questa materia presuppone lo studio e l’applicazione della precisa pronuncia di ogni parola della lingua italiana, con delle regole universali.  Per avere una buona dizione è necessario andare a lezione da professionisti che insegnano come correggere le imperfezioni e le inflessioni dialettali o di una qualunque altra lingua, non è dunque una questione di inferiorità linguistica o di superiorità ma di tecnica vocale che attraverso l'uso e lo studio della nostra lingua italiana si rende possibile.


----------

